# Top 5 Improvements to Pathfinder 2nd Edition – Here’s Why It’s Worth Returning to Golarion



## SomthinClever (Aug 19, 2019)

Paizo Publishing, the creative minds behind the Pathfinder role-playing game, has done it again. This time around, the publishing titan has released a new edition for Pathfinder players to enjoy.
Of course, a lot has changed within Pathfinder 2nd Edition. Rather it’s the core goblin race or the revamped paladin class that has snagged your eye, Paizo has found a way to nearly guarantee that there is some kind of change in the new edition for every veteran player to get excited about.
Without further delay, here is a list of the top five changes within Pathfinder 2nd Edition that are worth getting excited over.

*Check it out here:* Top 5 Improvements to Pathfinder 2nd Edition – Here’s Why It’s Worth Returning to Golarion


----------



## dave2008 (Aug 19, 2019)

SomthinClever said:


> Paizo Publishing, the creative minds behind the Pathfinder role-playing game, has done it again. This time around, the publishing titan has released a new edition for Pathfinder players to enjoy.
> Of course, a lot has changed within Pathfinder 2nd Edition. Rather it’s the core goblin race or the revamped paladin class that has snagged your eye, Paizo has found a way to nearly guarantee that there is some kind of change in the new edition for every veteran player to get excited about.
> Without further delay, here is a list of the top five changes within Pathfinder 2nd Edition that are worth getting excited over.
> 
> *Check it out here:* Top 5 Improvements to Pathfinder 2nd Edition – Here’s Why It’s Worth Returning to Golarion



Everyone here would prefer if you didn't post a link to another site.  You are likely to get more comments if you just post the "5 Improvements" here.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## Waller (Aug 19, 2019)

The top 5 items at the link are:

Reinvigorated skill check system
New champion class
Simpler action economy 
Revised combat feats 
Goblins are here to stay


----------



## FrogReaver (Aug 19, 2019)

Corrosive said:


> The top 5 items at the link are:
> 
> Reinvigorated skill check system
> New champion class
> ...




sounds like a click bait article


----------



## darjr (Aug 19, 2019)

Uh... man...

I'd bet if you posted your whole article, or at least a goodly meaty portion of it here you'd get even more click throughs.

counter intuitive? Not really, because if it generated discussion here it'd stay on the "front" of new stuff longer and more folks would have a chance to find it and it would probably rank higher.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Aug 19, 2019)

So goblins are a top 5 improvement to Pathfinder 2nd edition.....


----------



## jsaving (Aug 19, 2019)

I only agreed with two of the five "improvements," unfortunately.


----------



## MoonSong (Aug 19, 2019)

jsaving said:


> I only agreed with two of the five "improvements," unfortunately.



Let's see


Corrosive said:


> Reinvigorated skill check system



Partially a good thing, but that same system somehow makes quite hard to pick weapons and armor beyond one's class. Also some of the uses feel counterintuitive and need feats to allow what was basic functionality. So, no.



> New champion class



Which IMO all but killed what made the paladin a paladin. And it is incomplete.... Pass



> Simpler action economy



Part of it is a good thing, but it puts too much of a burden in casters -and who wants to quicken spells only once per day?-  Besides it feels antiquated compared to 5e just "use your movement as you need it"
Ok, lets begrudgingly agree...



> Revised combat feats



Which hardcode combat styles to classes, making it hard to pick. I don't know, but I miss taking TWF with a paladin or a halberd with a sorceress...
Pass



> Goblins are here to stay



Yeah, Goblins are cute. Agree

So. In short, yes I agree with only two


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2019)

Hmmm. 50+ drive-by link bombs, but no follow-up posts. I'm going to move this to the Promotions forum. @SomthinClever, please post these in that forum in future. Thanks.


----------



## Gladius Legis (Aug 19, 2019)

They called the Pala ... err, Champion an "improvement," lol. It's practically unchanged from its playtest version, which makes it possibly the worst class in the combined history of D&D and Pathfinder.


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Aug 20, 2019)

MoonSong said:


> Which IMO all but killed what made the paladin a paladin. And it is incomplete.... Pass



Curious. What's missing?



Gladius Legis said:


> They called the Pala ... err, Champion an "improvement," lol. It's practically unchanged from its playtest version, which makes it possibly the worst class in the combined history of D&D and Pathfinder.



And curious here as well. What's wrong with it?


----------

